# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/zhalet_pozhalet

## Unregistered

How is congiugated the verb "пожаловать"?

----------


## fortheether

> How is congiugated the verb "пожаловать"?

 *пожаловать* (Неопределенная  форма)пожаловал  (Прошедшее время 2 лицо мужской род единственное число)пожаловала  (Прошедшее время 2 лицо женский род единственное число)пожаловало  (Прошедшее время 2 лицо средний род единственное число)пожаловали  (Прошедшее время множественное число)пожаловав (Деепричастие прошедшего времени)пожаловавши  (Деепричастие прошедшего времени)пожалуешь (Будущее время 2 лицо)пожалует (Будущее время 3 лицо)пожалуем (Будущее время 1 лицо множественное число)пожалуете (Будущее  время 2 лицо множественное число)пожалуют (Будущее время 3 лицо множественное число)пожалуй  (Побудительное наклонение единственное число)пожалуйте (Побудительное наклонение множественное число)- (Деепричастие  настоящего времени)пожалую (Будущее время 1 лицо единственное число)   from www dot multitran dot ru   Scott

----------

